# where to buy Heat transfer paper in Delhi



## hackerzlab (Feb 4, 2010)

i'm looking for heat transfer paper in New Delhi but couldn't find one to print it on t-shirts.

anyone knows of any shop in south delhi? do you think its available in Nehru Place?

thanx for any replies.. i hope this isn't the wrong place to ask.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 4, 2010)

I would like to know tooo 
Sorry for hacking your thread hackerzlab 

OT: what happened to emoticons ??????


----------



## hackerzlab (Feb 4, 2010)

oh my my my hehe...

anyone with the right info listening?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 7, 2010)

Yellowpages? google? Justdial? Did they all just abducted by aliens :s
Does this help for starters?
*www.indianindustry.com/paper/26003.html


> Reliance Overseas, New Delhi
> Dealers of Heat Transfer Paper for textile used for colouring and decoration for a variety of fabrics including-ribbons,elastic,waistbands,webbing, tapes,braces,shoelaces,strappigngs, trimmings and braids.
> 
> Location:
> ...


----------



## hackerzlab (Feb 7, 2010)

@above,
thanx but those are the exporters/manufacturers. i have to have a huge order if i want anything from them. 

i required only about 50-100 sheets and so i'm looking for a 'shop'. thank you for replying though.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ It specifically says "dealers" on the quote and not exporters/manufacturers. Even if they are, no harm in calling and asking them. If they can't supply, you can always ask where can you buy in bulk.


----------

